# Brogan's Auto Parts - Tommy Teal



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Passed this morning due to complications from lung cancer. Good guy. Glad I had the chance to know him.

SG2


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tommy has been a good friend of mine for years. I'm glad his suffering is over. He will be sorely missed. We lost one of Tommy's and my good friend Mike Priebe about a month ago. That was the last time I got to spend some time with him. RIP brother.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Witch Brogans? Fuqua? I knew Jimmy and Richard in the machine shop on the Fuqua store.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Walter said:


> Witch Brogans? Fuqua? I knew Jimmy and Richard in the machine shop on the Fuqua store.


Yes sir.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Tommy was on the counter.

SG2


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

smokinguntoo said:


> Tommy was on the counter.
> 
> SG2


Tommy's son was running the machine shop the last I heard.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Parts house closed years ago then a little while after the machine shop closed....right?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Walter said:


> Parts house closed years ago then a little while after the machine shop closed....right?


There is a BBQ joint where the parts shop was but to my knowledge the machine shop behind it is still running, unless it closed fairly recently.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> There is a BBQ joint where the parts shop was but to my knowledge the machine shop behind it is still running, unless it closed fairly recently.


 Oh i thought it closed.Last i talked with Jimmy and Richard they said they were shutting the doors on the place and this was a few years back....?.....maybe they decided not to.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Walter said:


> Oh i thought it closed.Last i talked with Jimmy and Richard they said they were shutting the doors on the place and this was a few years back....?.....maybe they decided not to.


I'll let you know for sure. I plan on going to Tommy's services.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'll let you know for sure. I plan on going to Tommy's services.


Ok.If you run into Jimmy Kent or Richard find out what they are doing.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Walter said:


> Ok.If you run into Jimmy Kent or Richard find out what they are doing.


Will do.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

My Dad is Jim Kent. Machine shop is still open. Richard has not been there in years. Kent Machine and Automotive. 

Tommy will be dearly missed. I have known him for over 40years.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wonder what happened to the guys down the street at the old Fischer's Auto Parts?
Tommy Keyworth
John Dixon
George Roberts
George Mailloux (sp)


----------



## cwt1026 (May 18, 2006)

Tommy was my dad, worked at Brogan's Auto Supply as a partner for fourty years before they shut it down, loved to fish, hunt,and racing. All the info on the services should be out for print in the Houston Chronicle, Wednesday 3/19/2014


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

cwt1026 said:


> Tommy was my dad, worked at Brogan's Auto Supply as a partner for fourty years before they shut it down, loved to fish, hunt,and racing. All the info on the services should be out for print in the Houston Chronicle, Wednesday 3/19/2014


Sorry to hear about your pops all those guys were good guys.Prayer for you and your family.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

http://nidayfunerals.com/obits/?p=7327

Link to Obituary.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> http://nidayfunerals.com/obits/?p=7327
> 
> Link to Obituary.


Thank you. I will be there Friday barring something unforeseen. If any of you folks are going, look me up. Tall guy with short gray hair... Blake


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm sure I'll be there too.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll get to meet some 2coolers. See you there.

Rich and Donna

SG2


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

It was great to meet some 2coolers, under some bad circumstances. The funeral was very good. A great tribute to a great man. I hope mine is like that. It represented HIM! RIP Tommy!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> It was great to meet some 2coolers, under some bad circumstances. The funeral was very good. A great tribute to a great man. I hope mine is like that. It represented HIM! RIP Tommy!


Amen to that.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice to meet you guys and gal. What a nice service. Very appropriate. RIP Tommy. I'll miss you.

SG2


----------



## CAPT. DORADO (May 28, 2010)

I would like to take the time to personally thank each and everyone of you! I am Tommy's grandson Christopher and am just now getting the time to read the post! Thanks Richard I will try and add a small video that was made for tommy for all of you that knew him! He was an amazing grandfather whom taught me a lot!

Thanks again best regards, chris


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, he was.
SG2

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CAPT. DORADO (May 28, 2010)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aviEldoC9ag#

Hope this link works for you all!

Thanks, chris


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Chris, that is an awesome video!!!!! Your granddad was a a neat guy. He had the best laugh I've ever heard. Had so many good times w/him during my life. He will never be forgotten!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the video Chris. Your grandpa was one of the best. I didn't get to see him as much over the last few years, but when I ran in to him at a common friend's funeral earlier this year, it was like no time had passed. He was always like that. Take good care of your Grandmother.

Blake Mills


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

A bunch of us (about 45 right now) that camped together and went to NASCAR are going to camp at Somerville on the 4th, 5th and 6th of April, the same dates as the event at TMS, and were going to bring big screens and a couple of projector tv's. I'll put an empty chair out with his name on it and a Bud Light and a pack of smokes on the tray. Miss you buddy, but we'll be thinking of you.

SG2


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

smokinguntoo said:


> A bunch of us (about 45 right now) that camped together and went to NASCAR are going to camp at Somerville on the 4th, 5th and 6th of April, the same dates as the event at TMS, and were going to bring big screens and a couple of projector tv's. I'll put an empty chair out with his name on it and a Bud Light and a pack of smokes on the tray. Miss you buddy, but we'll be thinking of you.
> 
> SG2


I think we may come down and crash your party!!!!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Come on. There'll be some more room and plenty of food. PM me if you need directions or details. Marshall is cooking brisket - mmmmm!

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Pat Moffett, the absolute Queen of Bloody Mary's should be there. We bought a new blender for Margaritas.

SG2


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

We need to find a place to stay!! We are coming!!!  YEAH!!!! 

I need to dig through my old racing pics!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

cwt1026 said:


> Tommy was my dad, worked at Brogan's Auto Supply as a partner for fourty years before they shut it down, loved to fish, hunt,and racing. All the info on the services should be out for print in the Houston Chronicle, Wednesday 3/19/2014


Very sorry for your loss. This is the first time I have seen this thread. It sounds like he had a great life and a lot of friends. It doesn't get any better than that. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Mschasintail - Looks like a Division 4 Good Guys sticker on the back of that roadster. Maybe taken at the strip on 45 in Dickinson? Never been there.

See you at the lake!

SG2


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Here is another, I'm sure this is Eastex.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Is there a pavillion for this weekend???


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

5 or 6 ez ups.

SG2

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I can bring mine too!! I have chickens, and sausage too!


----------



## CAPT. DORADO (May 28, 2010)

cant describe how bad i want t go fishing with grandpa tommy


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I bet!!! He is missed terribly!


----------

